# Munuscong Bay Ice Fishing; Eastern U.P.



## Kingfish_1968

Just returned back to Ohio from a trip to Munuscong Bay. This was my first time there. Just me and my ten year old son. Arrived Tuesday AM and was on the lake by 10:30AM. Drilled 20-30 holes and never had less than 8". The closer to shore, the more honeycomb ice we had. Further out off of Barbeau Point to "grassy", the better the ice. Thickest ice was 11". This was all over 1-4 FOW. Didn't personally catch anything but saw a few locals come in with perch and a few eyes. Skipped Wednesday and took my son dog sledding over by McMillan. Tried again on Thursday, 12/31, but got skunked again. Would have liked to fished on the edge where it looks like there's some deeper water but was too nervous to risk it after I heard about a four wheeler from Indiana going through earlier in the week. We stayed at Dan's Resort at Pickford and thought the people running it were very pleasant. Our cabin was nice too. Next time I'll call Gary and see if he can hook me up with a local ahead of time.


----------



## PapawSmith

Nice report, sorry you and your boy couldn't find the fish. I've been watching a lot of UP reports and it seems kind of slow all over, especially on the bigger waters. We like to go west to Gladstone and fish the north of Bay De Noc. All reports thus far are slow as well. 
You say Dan's resort had nice cabins, how was the rest of the area? Are there any local services i.e. bars, restaurants, small grocery stores, etc or do you have tro make a run for that type of stuff? I've long wanted to head to the area you were at for a late spring Smallmouth hunt. Never been on that water but looks like a perfect bass fishery.


----------



## Kingfish_1968

Papaw: There are pleanty of restaraunts, honky tonks and groceries really close by to Dan's Resort. Of course with the economy, it appears there are fewer as many have for sale signs in the yards. The town of Pickford is only 7miles from Dan's and it has a grocery, a couple of restaraunts, a nice BP with conveniences. At the end of the road that Dan's is on, there is a nice deli with fried foods, beer, etc... On down the road and not too far are a couple of more interesting general stores that sell tackle, prepared food, groceries, etc... We road the snow machine quite a bit and saw several more places we would have liked to eat at but our time ran out. In the area, it appears that Dan's is probably the nicest resort and was the only one we saw that was open this time of year. The thing that would concern me about open water fishing is the water depth in most of the bay. It is very shallow and I'm not sure if we'll be able to get out to the deeper spots in the open water without a "holeshot". We have a Lund 2025 deep V. Maybe a bass boat would be easier? Lastly, Dan's has a good bait shop on premise with the tackle you would need to fish the bay. Oh yeah, it was very simple to get to and only a little over an hour north of the bridge. Feel free to give me a call. Just PM me for my phone number.


----------



## HOCKEY

we use to stay on neebish island, and fished the river and the bay all the time, we fished the rock pile to the channel to the cadian side, excellent
pike perch, walleye, smallmouth and pan fish, we stay at franklins fishing
resort, don't know if there still there but was a nice cabins in the summer.


----------



## buckeyedude

I have a friend who is a charter capt. and also takes people out ice fishing in the st marys river system,he lives on sugar island in sault st marie.You can contact him for information or he can take you out.His web site is blueheronfishingcharters.com


----------



## Kingfish_1968

Thanks Buckeye. There's not anyone local on Munuscong Bay for ice fishing so your friend will get a call the next time we go. I don't mind paying a guide when they help put us on the fish safely!! And, it's too costly to go and get skunked.


----------



## buckeyedude

Hey Kingfish if you go to see Harold and ice fish with him tell him Jose told you about him.


----------



## Kingfish_1968

Will do Buckeye. May wait until my spring trip. Thinking about flying to Lake Simco for some monster perch in February so won't make it back to Munuscong for the hard water.


----------

